# What do you feed your over-12-month-old?



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I am trying to figure out what I'll feed the girls once they turn a year old. Can you give me a sample menu of what you feed yours in a day- breakfast, lunch, dinner?


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, we don't do an organized b/l/d. We usually eat smaller meals throughout the day. DS usually eats what I'm eating (vegan/organic). But he also gets some other munchies.

oatmeal (I dose it up with nut. yeast, flax seed oil, etc.)
soy yogurt
fruit smoothie
Chipotle veggie burrito (I know they're owned by McDs but I love this!)
Newman's Own Organics Alphabet Cookies
baby carrots
fruit slices (apple, pear,etc)

But mostly he nurses.


----------



## Jillerina (Apr 3, 2003)

On a regular day (which are getting few and far between) Clara's menu goes something like this:

Wake up and nurse

Breakfast:
Nutrios in milk
fresh fruit
waffle if still hungry. This is her best meal of the day, she will always eat heartily at breakfast.

Snack:
fruit or yoghurt

Nurse before nap

Lunch:
finger foods; meat, soft veggies, whole wheat bread slice.
water

Snack: arrowroot cookie and pieces of fruit (which I am trying to eat!!).

Nurse in the late afternoon

Dinner:
Whatever I'm having; meat, potatoes, veggies, pasta, etc.

Nurse before bed.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

This was what my ds' typical day was like from about 12-24mos. or so.

Wake up, aprox. 4-6oz. of whole milk or a smoothie from sippy

Breakfast: usually toast or adult cereal some fruit of some kind and whole milk in sippy.

Snack: either fruit and whole milk, or crackers and juice.

Lunch: He usually has a few tbls. Cut up veggies, and the same amt. of fruits, also usually some meat of some kind, and a piece of bread. Also, sometimes some yogurt or cheese also milk from sippy cup.

Snack: similar to am snack, except usually w/ water or diluted juice.

Dinner: whatever we are eating

Sometimes he wants a nighttime snack, sometimes not. If he has one it is usually some crackers, fruit, or yogurt, and milk, water, or a smoothie in his sippy.

He has always been a good/big eater. He also sips on water throughout the day. All days can vary, but this was pretty typical for him.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Laralou,

Here are some typical things my girls have been eating:

Wake up - milk

Breakfast - whole wheat French toast; or Oatios with whole milk yogurt; or Oatmeal Pancakes posted by Wombat on this site - deee-lish!!

Lunch - cheese quesadilla and still frozen peas (they love these since they are teething so much); or baked potato with broccoli and cheese

Snack - fruit, whole-grain crackers, tofu

Dinner - whatever we are having (or if too spicy, their favorite is rainbow fusilli with vegetables and some parmesan).

Hope this helps!
CurlyTop

p.s. your "see my girls" link is dead!


----------



## Kavay2001 (Jul 18, 2002)

Fruit with flax oil for breakfast.
Avocado, brocoli, grains, beans, egg, yeast etc. for lunch and dinner.
Fruit for snack in the afternoon.
And of course a few bottles of bm.

This book is great, I can really recommend it!

www.superbabyfood.com

Good luck!

Christa, mom of







Kirsten 09/2002


----------



## PUPPYLUV (May 13, 2003)

DD is 13 months, and she basically eats whatever we are eating. Breakfast is usually fruit and something like toast, waffle, pancake. Thats the one meal I can count on her eating really good at. Other times, its hard to predict how much and when, I just follow her lead. She loves yogurt, cheese, fruit, rice, pasta, turkey, chicken. She really is not a picky eater right now.


----------



## Indigo73 (Aug 2, 2002)

My 18 month old ds is allergic to milk, but is not a picky eater.

He usually eats whatever we are eating.

He eats 4-5 mini meals during the day and rarely eats at dinner time, just not interested in food by that time of the day.

His faves are: toast with a nut butter or preserves, sweet potatoes, potatoes, brocoli, carrots, pasta and any kind of fruit


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

My kiddo is a great eater, but very picky. Also he's working with a very limited number of teeth still, so I'll tell you the foods he eats.

Mac&cheese, hard boiled eggs and butter, green beans, yogurt, toast and butter, applesauce, bananas, oranges, raisins, crackers of all kinds, pitted dates, cottage cheese, whole wheat bread, navy and pinto beans. Peanut butter on whole wheat.

That's about it. Like I said he is very picky, it is quite a challenge to mix and match these foods to keep him interested.

Breakfast this am: 6 oz yogurt
4 oz milk

Lunch: Hard boiled egg with butter
15 green beans (approx)
3 oz applesauce
20 raisins (approx)
4oz milk

Dinner: large portion Mac&cheese
more green beans
1/2 banana
2oz cottage cheese
1/2 slice bread (if still hungry)

HTH!

lisa


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

Quote:

you give me a sample menu of what you feed yours in a day- breakfast, lunch, dinner?
Ha ha! Here's the daily menu for my 13 1/2 month old:

Breakfast - breastmilk
Lunch - breastmilk, with a side of breastmilk
Dinner - more breastmilk!!!

Here's what the dogs eat every day:

Everything I tried to give dd but she refused to eat and threw on the floor!!!!!

:LOL


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Fia is almost 20 months, and these are some of her favorite foods (we eat seasonally, so this is summertime):

Breakfast:
Dry cereal with cut up fruit
Oatmeal with fruit
Pancakes with a side of "dip" (syrup or pureed fruit)
Waffles with dip
Yogurt and fruit
Toast with any of the above, sometimes with nut butter or jam

Lunch:
Leftovers from dinner
Quesadillas
Annie's mac and cheese (various kinds)
Sandwich (just like mom or dad's, but cut up into toddler-sized squares)
(almost always we also serve fresh fruit and Fia's 'salad'--chopped lettuce and tomatoes--with this)
Soup (turned into "mush" by adding crushed crackers--I'm adding less as she gets more adept with a spoon)

Dinner:
She eats whatever we eat, though if I'm making something super hot (like some of our favorite Thai or Indian dishes), I will normally reserve a non-chili-ed portion for her, just in case she doesn't want "our" version.

Snacks (one or a combination of two or several, depending on hunger):
Yogurt pop (make these at home, just yogurt, juice, and fruit blended together)
Fresh fruit
Fresh veggies
Bread with spread
Cookies/crackers

Gee, to look at that, it seems pretty sparse...but she eats a lot of different fruits and veggies. For example, this week we had strawberries, blueberries, bananas, mango, pluots, and nectaries...and cucumbers, tomatoes, lettuce, eggplant, green beans, carrots, and snap peas!

We are lucky though, she is by no means a picky eater, unless it comes to processed food! I'm so pleased that her palate seems to be trained to prefer fresh stuff!


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

Actually the floor usually ends up with all of this, but DD handles it before it hits, so maybe she absorbs some of the nutrients through her skin!

Pre-breakfast nurse-a-thon, before we get up.

Breakfast ~ any combination of Organic yogurt, cheerios, fruit, cheese, scrambled eggs, toast with butter, cottage cheese and juice

Post Breakfast nurse

Prelunch nurse

Lunch ~ any combination of Grilled cheese sandwich, peanut butter sandwich, cheese and meat slices with crackers, pasta with parmegean cheese, boiled egg, fruit, and juice

post lunch nurse

pre dinner nurse

Dinner ~ What ever we are eating, her favorites are pasta with veggies, chicken and dumplings, tuna casserole and veggie chow mein.

Post dinner nursing on and off until her pre breakfast nurse-a-thon.


----------

